
Show HN: A set of more desktop/mobile/touchscreen friendly web UI components - elgs
<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;az.ht&#x2F;ui&#x2F;build&#x2F;curr&#x2F;window.html" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;az.ht&#x2F;ui&#x2F;build&#x2F;curr&#x2F;window.html</a><p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;az.ht&#x2F;ui&#x2F;build&#x2F;curr&#x2F;datatable.html" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;az.ht&#x2F;ui&#x2F;build&#x2F;curr&#x2F;datatable.html</a><p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;az.ht&#x2F;ui&#x2F;build&#x2F;curr&#x2F;tabs.html" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;az.ht&#x2F;ui&#x2F;build&#x2F;curr&#x2F;tabs.html</a><p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;az.ht&#x2F;ui&#x2F;build&#x2F;curr&#x2F;layout.html" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;az.ht&#x2F;ui&#x2F;build&#x2F;curr&#x2F;layout.html</a><p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;az.ht&#x2F;ui&#x2F;build&#x2F;curr&#x2F;accordion.html" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;az.ht&#x2F;ui&#x2F;build&#x2F;curr&#x2F;accordion.html</a><p>Github:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;elgs&#x2F;azui" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;elgs&#x2F;azui</a><p>I have been working on these web ui components in the past few months. Now they seem to start working. I was not a front end developer. The reason I was determined to write these components is that I couldn&#x27;t find anything similar with consistent behavior on desktop, tablets and phones. Now I decided to open source it. I&#x27;m hoping to get some feedback. I&#x27;m trying my best to make consistent behavior across devices and OS&#x27;s, but my devices are limited, so please let me know if anything is broken on your devices. Thank you!
======
ckluis
This a very nice starting point for web components. The window component
appears to function fairly smoothly. May I suggest filtering examples on the
data-table and a kitchen-sink example which shows multiple components
together?

Great job!

~~~
elgs
Yes, I have added the data table filter to the TODO, and I am working on the
docs, examples and the kitchen sink. Thanks!

------
provlem
window components are cool.

~~~
elgs
Thank you!

